

Android: Deploying multiple targets from one project - edw519
http://ulrichscheller.blogspot.com/2009/10/android-deploying-multiple-targets-from.html

======
haseman
Nice hack! Pretty gnarly.

We used to be able to specify which assets/res/src directories to use in the
shell build command. Google pulled this function in the latest release...which
has me trying to figure out how to update our ant scripts and cruse-control
build system.

